# Nightshade Mistake. BEWARE



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I just blacked mine out with PlastiDip. Can't see any light through them now. LOL


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> I just blacked mine out with PlastiDip. Can't see any light through them now. LOL


Seriously considering this, but still wanna look at klearz. Btw it was nice hanging last night, mike.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

boats4life said:


> Seriously considering this, but still wanna look at klearz. Btw it was nice hanging last night, mike.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App



I just dont feel like dropping $100 on side marker lenses right now.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I know, but they're REALLY nice, lol.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I just did the GrafxWerks overlays. Came out really well and it still lights up nice and evenly at night.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

TheRupp said:


> I just did the GrafxWerks overlays. Came out really well and it still lights up nice and evenly at night.


Which one did you do? Night and Day Pics?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i did this too,lol you still see the yellow come out at night try spraying the whole thing front and back side,spary alotttttt on the backside to get it in the crest


----------



## whatsstuckk5 (Mar 4, 2012)

I painted mine to match the car and pulled the bulbs...but, its blacked out on a black car so i think it looks great.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

whatsstuckk5 said:


> I painted mine to match the car and pulled the bulbs...but, its blacked out on a black car so i think it looks great.


I hjave been thinking about seeing if i can get spray in my color from the factory to do the same.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

silverls said:


> I have been thinking about seeing if i can get spray in my color from the factory to do the same.


I was searching for simple touchup paint & found this site... you can actually buy an Aerosol can in Cruzen paint & prices seem reasonable for factory colors.

Automotivetouchup.com Touch Up Paint, Aerosol Spray Paint and Touchup Paint Accessories | AutomotiveTouchup | 888-710-5192


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> I just dont feel like dropping $100 on side marker lenses right now.


tru dat!


----------

